

Gmail for Desktop (unofficial) built using Electron - thfc06
https://github.com/drewbkoch/gmail

======
thfc06
Hi guys,

Started playing around with Electron this weekend and threw together this
Gmail desktop app. Would love feedback and pull requests to make it better!

-Drew

